# Legion General Question: No Spoilers please



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I posted this in another spot (In the wrong spot actually)

I'm reading Legion and I'm on page 67 and I'm completely lost, I know nothing of Alpha Legion other than they have the Symbol of the Hydra and they are in the Dawn of War games.

I'm confused every time I'm reading I have no idea who these Geno's are, and I'm confused constantly if I'm reading about the Alien race they're trying to take over or if I'm reading about some mutant race of humans that the Emperor based the Space Marines on.

Does this book ever make sense? Is it purposely written to be confusing or is my lack of knowledge of Alpha Legion History causing the problem.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

Alpha Legion is NOT from Dawn of War, thats Blood Angels

It is written so basicly (till the end) all you know is there are space marines in it  They are supposed to be a SUPER secret chapter. They are on a planet before the inhabitants know.

The geno's are a "lost" colony of Terra from before the warp storms that stopped space travel. Then in those many generations (forgot the approx amount) the Imperium goes out trying to bring in those lost humans. But on this particular planet they do not welcome the Imperium or any others, but the Imperium is set to bring them all into the fold . . . creating war . . .


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Ender said:


> Alpha Legion is NOT from Dawn of War, thats Blood Angels


I thought the Chaos in the Game (I have all the expansions but I'd be at a loss to say which one brought in Chaos) was Alpha Legion.. maybe I'm wrong lord knows it happens so much 

Thanks I was getting discouraged I didn't want to look too much on the net incase I found something that totally destroyed the book.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

Ooooooo for chaos . . . right . . . i dont know about that then.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

First, the Alpha Legion are the chaos enemy of the first dawn of war game/novel; and the space marines of the novel are the Blood Ravens not Blood Angels

In dark crusade (not sure about winter assault or soulstorm) the chaos marine legion shifts from being the Alpha Legion to the Word Bearers.



TrentLanthier said:


> I'm confused every time I'm reading I have no idea who these Geno's are,


The geno two five (I believe thats the numbers for them) are one of the human armies of the Imperium during the great crusade. One of the groups not disbanded after the unification wars the Emperor started to unite Terra prior to the great crusade. (They are an element of the imperial army.)



TrentLanthier said:


> Does this book ever make sense? Is it purposely written to be confusing or is my lack of knowledge of Alpha Legion History causing the problem.


It start to make more sense the further in you go, but some things about the Alpha Legion are more helpful to know before reading. (Like the name of their primarch, and the fighting style of the alpha legion, since that has not changed in ten thousand years.)


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

http://uk.games-workshop.com/chaosspacemarines/alphalegion/

^An old snippet with general AL fluff. No spoilers or references towards "Legion".


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

darkreever said:


> In dark crusade (not sure about winter assault or soulstorm) the chaos marine legion shifts from being the Alpha Legion to the Word Bearers.


I just confirmed in Soulstorm its Alpha Legion again.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

In the game tho the color scheme seems completely off


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Possibly but the the main building has the Hydra and when I took out the IG it said Alpha Legion in the text after taking out an Army capital.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

It is Alpha, but (at least in soulstorm) the color schemes are off


----------

